# Lots of new models at Bikesdirect



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Take a look at the BD website. There are a ton of new models to look at and most are excellent deals as always. I really like the new Immortal ICE Mike was talking about a while back. Looks sweet. Not to mention there is a new compact carbon frame on a couple different models. Nice job Mike, I might be thinking about a new cross bike next spring.:thumbsup:

Maybe these have been on the site for a while and I just haven't looked lately? I don't know, but I thought I would let everyone know there is some newer models available.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

dam*, fck, fck, i'm pissed off!!!! I just bought an Immortal Force, had I known the Ice was coming this soon, I would have waited...


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Did you buy the Force when the price was $100 cheaper pre-ordered? If so, you should be able to sell it on Ebay and get your money back. then you can get the ICE. Even if you paid full price, try Craigslist if it's in your area. I already sold another Moto for almost what I paid for it. It can be done. 

I know how you feel, though. I got the Force on Pre-order and I wish I would have known the ICE was coming this soon as well. I may just do what I suggested. It sure looks nice doesn't it?


----------



## 2bits (Jul 31, 2007)

As far as the frame goes, the ICE is just a different color, right? Comparing pics, it looks identical to the Force.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

I got the force only a few weeks ago :-( I really like the color of the Ice though, and it's more of a full ultegra SL groupo.

The Force is still nice so I'll just keep it.

2bits, the frame is the same.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

The Ice would go very nicely with my truck.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sure would.


----------

